# Bringing a boat to Portugal



## Jollity (May 9, 2017)

Hello Water Babies

I am going to bring a fold-up inflatable boat to Portugal and maybe an outboard motor too (if I can't buy one here). I have yet to get a quote for man & van to bring it from the UK. It's similar to a large tent (in a bag measuring 42" x 24" x 14", with 2 lightweight oars and a pair of small wheels). Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced vanman/lady?

Can anyone recommend a place in the Algarve (or just over the border in Spain) to buy either a new or second-hand outboard?

I was informed by the marine police in Tavira that if a boat is no longer than 5 metres and the outboard is no larger than 6hp and I also confine its' use to river, then I shouldn't have to take any exams /tests. I assume I have to go along to them again to register this boat when I get it here, and show a purchase receipt to prove ownership. Does anyone know what are the cost implications? Will they give me a number to stencil on the boat? Sorry if some of these questions are pretty lame.

Thanks in anticipation for any help with the above.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Registration cost is minimal but I can't remember how much & yes they do give you a registration number......... However, check the paperwork carefully because the idiots managed to register my 3.8 metre boat as a 38m fishing boat licenced for trawls, longlines, traps & pots etc.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> Registration cost is minimal but I can't remember how much & yes they do give you a registration number......... However, check the paperwork carefully because the idiots managed to register my 3.8 metre boat as *a 38m fishing boat licenced for trawls, longlines, traps & pots etc.*


When are you going out next? I wouldn't mind some nice haddock and if you could also smoke it (without that lurid yellow dye) so much the better.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> When are you going out next? I wouldn't mind some nice haddock and if you could also smoke it (without that lurid yellow dye) so much the better.


Sold or should that be soled the boat lol but happy to smoke anything you like anytime you like........ I still have the smoker.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> * but happy to smoke anything you like anytime you like*........ I still have the smoker.


That could be misinterpreted!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> That could be misinterpreted!


Oooops! lol!


----------

